# hmpk from giants x combtail half sister



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

so the male is red Cambodian looking that I bred my self the parents I got from evilvog female is half black orchid ct and shares the same father as this male hes roughly nine months shes 7 months what I hope to get from this pairing hopefully be fix my hmpk topline and hope to get some of the large size from the ct since the male comes from giants they are roughly 2 and a half inches with the female being slightly larger I also no from this pairing ill get long and short finned fish but ill breed the best fm that looks like dad or to his twin brother so here are the pic and the video is from the last bungled embrace the nest is full of eggs It took 2 days for them to spawn

heres mom



heres dad


dad again the day he got jarred that fin has heeled since then


heres the video



pic of them in spawn tank


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

OMG Mr. Valentin!! That male is virtually identical to my Norbert!!! I think they're brothers, so it's no big deal, but I still find it strange that my fish have twins in another state...

Good luck on this spawn!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

there brothers beth I also have his twin the female is a half SISTER same pops lol


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

no eggs nothing hatched today take 2 with twin sis and twin bro take 2 that's what baclups are about lol


----------

